# [Suche] Guenstigen Hardware SHop



## Wolf of Doom (14. April 2002)

hi,
ich bin seit geraumer zeit schon auf der suche nach einen guenstigen pc shop im netz. vielleicht koennt ihr mir ja einen sagen




cya

wolf


----------



## nils11 (14. April 2002)

*hier...*

hier. folgende sind recht bekannt:

http://www.snogard.de .

http://www.alternate.de .

ansonsten kauf ir die zeitschrift chip (gttp://www.chip.de). da sind sehr viele händler mit ihren angeboten drin.


----------



## Flex (14. April 2002)

kmelektronik.de


----------



## nils11 (15. April 2002)

*also...*

also am wichtigsten ist eigentlich der service und die garantie. ich würde mir bei jeden händler gründlich die agbs ansehen. denn bei solchen online-händlern weiß man nie genau.


----------



## Christoph (15. April 2002)

kauf dir die einzelnen Teile bei ebay zusammen!

oder auch bei one2sold !


----------



## AKM<2b> (15. April 2002)

also ich würd ja eher nach dem billigsten Preis für den gewünschten Artikel Ausschau halte. --> soll heissen Preisvergleich.

http://www.preistrend.de/
http://www.hardwareschotte.de

2b


----------



## Avariel (19. April 2002)

>>Link<<  hier der Link

Wer suchen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

cya
Avariel


----------

